
It’s Not a Feature Problem–Avoiding Startup Death Traps - dtawfik1
https://medium.com/hackernoon/its-not-a-feature-problem-avoiding-startup-tarpits-7d5ec4b8c81b
======
rpkoven
We developed new features thinking each feature would cause the inflection
point we were looking for. ‘Ticketing will be a game changer,’ or ‘this new
mobile app will allow us to sell at a higher price point.’ Each time we barely
pushed the needle when it came to growth. We dreamt silver bullets, but we
were only pushing out what amounted to paper bullets.

